# What Dwa do you have



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm just a bit curious here now!!

1, How many dwa do you have and what are they.
2, Which was your first.
3, What training did you have before getting dwa.
4, Do you think that we all should have formal training before getting dwa now or some sort of training bylaw :whip:

5,Are you trade or private
Thanks........Brian


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

brian said:


> I'm just a bit curious here now!!
> 
> 1, How many dwa do you have and what are they.
> 2, Which was your first.
> ...


 
1. I have 2 snakes , I have a Western Diamondback Rattler & Albino monocled Cobra 
2. Western Diamondback Rattler
3. I have alot of Reptile experience nothing of DWA tho but i did alot of research in book's and on the net regarding the snakes.
4. Yes defiantly.
5. Trade but these snakes are private .


Cheers .... Brian


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

What up with you 


34 views and no replys......................... ! ! ! !


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

brian said:


> What up with you
> 
> 
> 34 views and no replys......................... ! ! ! !


Most of us dont have DWA :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah we just want to see what DWA other people have!!:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

ok i will answer
1) i have two one is a copperhead the other is a nose horn viper
2) copperhead
3) had been working with a friends hots for quite a while before and still continue to now
4) maybe a regulated mentoring like florida has where you have to have a certain amount of experience before you get the license although its 1000hours in florida!
5) private


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
O.K. here we go,
1) I keep 15 snakes,
1x Long-Nosed Viper Vipera ammodytes ammodytes
1x Thai Cobra Naja kaouthia
1x Indian Cobra Naja naja
1x Panamint Rattlesnake Crotalus mitchelli stephensi
1x South West Speckled Rattlesnake Crotalus mitchelli pyrrhus
1x Taylors Cantil Agkistrodon taylori
1x Rhinoceros Viper Bitis nasicornis
1x Central Asian Saw-Scaled Viper Echis multisquamatus
2x Central American Jumping Vipers Atropoides mexicanus
2x West African Bush Vipers Atheris chlorechis
2x Eyelash Palm Pit Vipers Bothriechis schlegelli

2) Western Diamondback Rattlesnake Crotalus atrox at the begining of the 1960s

3) In the 1960s there was no such thing as the DWAL, when it came out in 1976 I already had over 10 years experience:blush:.

4) I think formal training should be a requirement of the DWAL, and you should be examined every year before you get relicenced.

5) I am a private keeper.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

were dwa animals hard to get hold of in the 60's?


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi all,
> O.K. here we go,
> 1) I keep 15 snakes,
> 1x Long-Nosed Viper Vipera ammodytes ammodytes
> ...




nice...

im all for being made to get experience.. but from what ive seen.. people who keep hots in the UK are not willing to help people gain experience.. the only way to get it is to work for a zoo..or do a specialised colelge course..

peace

James


----------



## aussie_snake (Dec 2, 2007)

i have 2 costal tipans 3 common death adders 1 western brown and 3 rbb 

my first was a rbb over here by law u must do cores and prove u can keep/handle elapids :whip:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Venomous snakes were hard to get hold of in the 1960s, when you got one, it was wild caught. Also ther was not the choice then there is now.
James, I know what you mean, it must be frustrating wanting to gain experience, but no-one to teach you. The worrying thing is you don`t need experience to get a DWAL.
Aussie snake, nice collection.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

it would be interesting for viperkeeper to post on this thread but might take him a while with his collection lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here where i live even tigers and lions aren't regulated......DWA???:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: wanna siberian tiger for a pet?:whistling2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

twenty years ago it was the same here habu, maybe we are just twenty years ahead of you


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

brian said:


> I'm just a bit curious here now!!
> 
> 1, How many dwa do you have and what are they.
> 2, Which was your first.
> ...


1) 1 Dwarf Caimen
2) As above
3) None
4) Definatly should be some training before hand or at least some type of exam to prove competance
5) I am trade but the Caimen is mine


Rob.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> twenty years ago it was the same here habu, maybe we are just twenty years ahead of you


 
oh god!!:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

sorry mate but legislation is always likely to get stricter rather than more easy going and we have had politicians who know nothing about dangerous wild animals making decisions for us for much longer than than the states


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

but aren't all laws there the law of the land?..i was watching your prime minister yesterday at the big house of commons (?) when everyone grumbles here here...stuff at him while he sits and stands 3-4 times a minute and anyway they were talking military stuff and local stuff at the same time like a federal hearing and a local city council meeting at the same time. i'm ignorant i know but don't they differentiate between national laws and local laws?...seems like everything is a federal law there. isn't there local jurisdictions? like here, some places you can drink and others you can't. we have states rights to take care of their own affairs. i know, i need to study british law and government. it has to be a very big deal for something to be a national (federal) law here... oops!...didn't mean to step on this thread....:blush:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

here individual councils may impose extra rules but must still obey the law of the land although there are a few odd exceptions that have slipped the net for instance i believe it is still legal for an englishman to shoot a welshman with a crossbow in chester!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i suppose a small country could do things that way...it seems to work....here, some places it's illegal to own a gun...other places it's illegal if you don't!...crazy world....


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

local councils can make certain stipulations, but only where the law allows (and its always administrative things, like opening hours for licensed premises, requirements for DWA licenses, budgeting of certain aspects like education etc) however the legislative process is retained by parliament and central government (ie a local governement cant create a new law - they can only make adjustments where parliament has given them authority to do so)

xx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

funny thing here is that in a county in ohio you can have a hyena with nothing needed but the cash but in a county in california, you can't own a garter snake. ...aaH!..now i realise where the saying comes from here. "if you don't like it, move"...:lol2:


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*My 3*

East African Gaboon Viper
Southern Pacific Rattlesnake
Desert Sidewinder.
More to come this spring! Woohoo.
Another Siderwinder and Yehaaaaaaawwwwww a Red Diamondback


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

crotalus said:


> East African Gaboon Viper
> Southern Pacific Rattlesnake
> Desert Sidewinder.
> More to come this spring! Woohoo.
> Another Siderwinder and Yehaaaaaaawwwwww a Red Diamondback


 

red????!! alright!!!!:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think its very sensible but hypocritical that people stress there should be formal training, when alot of people didnt have any not just here either I can think of quite a few people that had little or even no experience before getting DWA.

My DWA is in the pipe lines, well seems pretty stuck to be honest im waiting for the vet to call, but its taking ages and the council told me the inspection would be before christmas but it doesnt look like its going to be.

I have a young vipera ammodytes that im picking up after christmas and maybe a copperhead, and a couple of others in plans over time.

I have researched like crazy and had some hands on experience and visited a few people that keep already to get an idea of how they do things.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

most people havent had formal training because there isn't any but i still think it is a good idea well i think a proper mentoring system would be best


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Simon,
I know what you are saying, but it is not the keepers fault they had no training, councils should make it a rule.I am sure if the councils asked experieced keepers to orginise venomous handling courses, it could be done. Until then it is up to us, as respnsible people, to consider public safety and get some training before keeping these dangerous animals.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a DWA a bloomin jack russell lol its evil!!!


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

bout that shooting a crossbow in chester ....
its you can shoot a scotsman while stood on the walls of york if he is inside the city.
fort id say lol =)
only DWA i have is a sister =)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi Simon,
> I know what you are saying, but it is not the keepers fault they had no training, councils should make it a rule.I am sure if the councils asked experieced keepers to orginise venomous handling courses, it could be done. Until then it is up to us, as respnsible people, to consider public safety and get some training before keeping these dangerous animals.
> All the best,
> Brian.


yeh I agree definately not the keepers fault, there is very few places that you can get help and find people that keep especially back when you started keeping, now the internet makes it a bit easier, to be honest I think if I hadnt met a couple of people that have given me advice and helped me let me visit and get some experience. then it would still only be a dream for me, I hope people realise how bad it can be if it goes wrong because fortunately we see a pretty one sided view of it, pretty snakes people and successfully keeping them, but I think it could make people a bit complacent of how dangerous these animals actually are.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I own a couple of DWA,
well, i own the photos of a DWA 
(Pete blakes collection)


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

brian said:


> I'm just a bit curious here now!!
> 
> 1, How many dwa do you have and what are they.
> 2, Which was your first.
> ...


We'll work it out as we go along! We have some at the shop and at home, so I'll do them seperate.

Home
4 x King Cobra
1 x Suphan cobra
8 x Monacled, (1 leucistic, 4 albino, 2 het for albino, (banded) normal monacled.
1 x Egyptian Cobra
5 x Montpeliers
1 x Ringtailed lemur  (desperately seeking female for companion)

Shop

3 x banded water cobra
1 x waglers pit viper
2 x red spititing cobra
3 x Pakistan Black cobra
1 x death adder
1 x siamarensis spitting cobra
3 x leucistic black and white spitting cobras (spitatrix)
2 x cape cobra
3 x moroccan black cobra
1 x tropical rattlesnake
2 x rhino viper
1 x forest cobra
9 x monacled cobra (Leu's and het for leu)

On breeding loan to other dwa keepers in this country and others ...

1 x king cobra
6 x monacled cobra
1 x eastern brown
1 x banded egyptian
2 x albino eastern diamondback 
3 x banded water cobra
1 x desert horned viper
1 x African Dwarf crocodile

Ok, thats scary!!!! I'm sure Rich has got more stashed away somewhere though!!!! 

2. hino viper and monacled cobra ... i thought copperheads was first but apparently not!!

3. did course with Mark Amey, but lots of experience with allsorts of different snakies, helping some of my venomous keeper friends in europe.

4. Formal training ... well there is none available, but there should be.

5. trade or private? Both, in fact Rich is picking a number of snakes up from Germany which originated from the States which will be available for sale to dwa owners only! (pm if you're interested )


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> We'll work it out as we go along! We have some at the shop and at home, so I'll do them seperate.
> 
> Home
> 4 x King Cobra
> ...


And they are all stunning specimens. Is he bringing the Eyelash Vipers that were at the show? :whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> We'll work it out as we go along! We have some at the shop and at home, so I'll do them seperate.
> 
> Home
> 4 x King Cobra
> ...


you have 23 monocled cobras?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

at the moment ye just been told i have too many i don`t think so always room for more if we just move the gliders out then there`s another room to use!!!!!!! :flrt::whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that is quite a few, still if you got the room why the hell not, hey:crazy::lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry fixx but he sold them a the show i did ask


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

I have noticed some of you's under trade or private have put private ...

I was wondering where you kept them ... As i noticed someone even replied @ home .............how do you obtain a dwa for home ?
Is this permitted ?

Dont get me wrong i cant have a DWA species at home nor would i keep them at home. i am just being curious ....







habu 
if it makes it any easier to understand american law is based upon british common law, except the french state of louisiana which based upon the french civil code ....but bare in mind there are certain differences and changes been made over the years .. you shouldn't go far wrong .


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

What you see is what you get!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Are you into venomous as well Marie?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Rick said:


> I have noticed some of you's under trade or private have put private ...
> 
> I was wondering where you kept them ... As i noticed someone even replied @ home .............how do you obtain a dwa for home ?
> Is this permitted ?
> ...


At home means at home, we have a DWAL for our home premises, to get one you have to apply to the council. We've held one at home for 4 years now.

Angi, yeah, but not in the same way rich is!!


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

umm used to keep all at home now keep at shop in a specialist room, 

yup did training with 3 very experienced keepers

2 x king cobras, 
1 x monocled cobra
1 x pakistan black
1 x forest cobra
2 x taipans
2 x green mambas, angusticeps
3 x green mambas viridis
4 balck mambas
4 western gaboon vipers
2 eatern gaboon vipers, 
2 x vipera lebetinas
2 x saw scale vipers
2 malasian kraits
4 indonesian kraits
2 uracoan rattlesnakes
3 western diamond back rattlesnakes
1 x cerastes cerastes
2 x red spitting cobras
2 x mosembique spitting cobras
3 x boomslangs
4 x white lipped tree vipers
1 x atheris ceratopha
3 x atheris clorechis
2 x fer de lance
2 x snouted cobras
2 x king browns


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> At home means at home, we have a DWAL for our home premises, to get one you have to apply to the council. We've held one at home for 4 years now.
> 
> Angi, yeah, but not in the same way rich is!!


Cool, its good to know there are other women out there with an interest.


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Glidergirl*

Absolutley GREEN with envy here. That has to be A LOT of fun. A lot of work as well. One question. Have you had any experience with the Russels Viper?


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Wow!*



leptophis said:


> umm used to keep all at home now keep at shop in a specialist room,
> Thats quite a list. An awesome collection. Very impressive.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

brian said:


> I'm just a bit curious here now!!
> 
> 1, How many dwa do you have and what are they.
> 2, Which was your first.
> ...


1. 
3.2 _Vipera a. ammodytes_ Various colours and a "morph".
1.3 _Vipera renardi_
2.2 _Gloydius halus caraganus_
2.2 _Vipera nikolskii_

2.
_Vipera aspis francisciredi_

3.
Some fieldwork. DWA-license not needed where I live.

4.
Well.. It can´t hurt to know a bit..

5.
Private


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

crotalus said:


> Absolutley GREEN with envy here. That has to be A LOT of fun. A lot of work as well. One question. Have you had any experience with the Russels Viper?


We have kept them yes .


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> At home means at home, we have a DWAL for our home premises, to get one you have to apply to the council. We've held one at home for 4 years now.


 
I know how to apply and where to apply ..I think i didnt ask the correct questions. so without taking over the thread .

Was it harder to obtain a dwal for home use than that for trade and have you had to take further precations ?



to answer brians questions 

i have none that are dwa but if i was ever in a position to obtain a dwa snake i think i would like 1 of each of theese 

1 western diamond back 
2 gaboon viper
3 horned bush viper


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

ashrob said:


> bout that shooting a crossbow in chester ....
> its you can shoot a scotsman while stood on the walls of york if he is inside the city.
> fort id say lol =)
> only DWA i have is a sister =)


noo, your thinking bout that law...
you can shoot an english man... aslong as you dont get caught : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in america we have drive by shootings...in britain you have drive by arguments...."i say you musn't....":lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Rick said:


> I know how to apply and where to apply ..I think i didnt ask the correct questions. so without taking over the thread .
> 
> Was it harder to obtain a dwal for home use than that for trade and have you had to take further precations ?


Oh - lol, sorry :crazy:. It depends on your council really, our council were no problem at all, we prepared the room as we saw fit, they came round and said they want this, this, and this doing. If you have a friendly council then the demands should be in the publics best interest and not excessive. If the council is dead against DWAL, then you could run into obstacle after obstacle after obstacle! I've heard of councils making demands that runs into the £1000's! 

We have the same precautions at home as we do at the shop. 

Oh btw ... Habu, your signature made me LOL, which would have been fine were I not in a busy office


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

leptophis said:


> umm used to keep all at home now keep at shop in a specialist room,
> 
> yup did training with 3 very experienced keepers
> 
> ...


You got any pics of the Vipera lebetinas?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

> 1, How many dwa do you have and what are they.


8 venomus snakes at the mo, i think..

0.1.0 rhinocerous viper
0.1.0 pygmy rattlesnake
2.2.0 Dwarf lancehead viper

etc..



> 2, Which was your first.


my first venomous snake was a rear fanged snake called Tiger keelback (Rhabdophis tigrinus). they are rear fanged ranged in japan and killed one people.
I used to keep some as a boy and cared them with bare hands.





> 3, What training did you have before getting dwa.


Never trained.
just learnt how to keep from books.



> 4, Do you think that we all should have formal training before getting dwa now or some sort of training bylaw :whip:



depends on the snakes. Seriously and deadly snakes&other animals got fatal venom. need some knowledge and how to manage them. Human is no strong at all. We sometimes misunderstand and tend to think we are so intelligent and strong.
intelligence often lose to strength and poison.

aninals revoluted with their intelligence and some of them got lethal weapons.
You don't.





> 5,Are you trade or private


private. yes, private. secretive. :whistling2:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

1- 16
1.3 v.ammodytes
1.0 v.xanthina
0.3 bitis gabonica rhinocerous
4.4 bitis nasicornis

2-
V.berus the European adder , followed by c.atrox western diamond back rattlers

3-
Handling v.berus in the field since being a wee tot and reading reading reading

4- Probably. 

5-private

*0* Looove the avatar, Biiig Bowie fan myself


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm in the process of researching for DWA at the mo. Will start with something relatively safe I guess. I'm private, with moderate experience with non-DWA herps.

I think some formal training would be nice.

My businesses donate to London Zoo, I'm hoping I might be able to shadow the herps keepers for a while if I ask nicely and keep up the donations. If not I guess it'll be a steep learning curve


----------

